# The Junkman Presents: Project Porsche Cayenne Turbo



## Junkman2008

Hey boys and girls, another detailing project has arrived! I purchased a 2004 Porsche Cayenne Turbo (1st Generation) to use as my daily driving and for hauling my equipment around for my business. It's not perfect by any stretch of the imagination, which makes it an idea project car. So get ready to see some new videos coming up as I make this thing respectable. There will be carpet cleaning, engine cleaning, paint work and repairs so who know what these video will end up looking like. Stay tuned! 😉👍






Here's a short video about my vacuum cleaner of many years, the Metro Vac-n-Blow. It's a vacuum cleaner made for your garage, and it really sucks! 😁






As I start Project Cayenne, the first thing I decided to do was get rid of all the cooties left behind by the previous owner. Between the carpet and the engine, I don't know which one is worse but since I have to be INSIDE the car, the carpet is where I am starting. There will be a engine cleaning video, as well as other videos, down the road.






You know those stains that I couldn't get out on my first try? Peep this... 😁


----------



## Junkman2008

Okay... anyone know why the videos don't show up? What are the video tags for Youtube now? The link works!


----------



## Soul boy 68

Been a long time since we heard from you Junkman, try getting in touch with admin and see if they can help.


----------



## Junkman2008

Soul boy 68 said:


> Been a long time since we heard from you Junkman, try getting in touch with admin and see if they can help.


Yea, I know. Among a few other things, I got married. There went all my free time.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Junkman2008 said:


> Yea, I know. Among a few other things, I got married. There went all my free time.


Congratulations 👏 you have yourself a beautiful wife.


----------



## Junkman2008

Thank you, sir. She definitely deserves better but I have since, "cleaned up" my act. :lol::lol:


----------



## muzzer

Good to see you back fella, congrats on getting married :thumb:

Video links work fine for me


----------



## Junkman2008

Thanks Muzz, I appreciate it. The links work but I just hate taking people away from the forum in order to view the videos.


----------



## Gixxer6

Welcome back Junkman, long time no see, and congratulations!


----------



## Ultra

It's been a long time dude, welcome back.


----------



## Junkman2008

Thanks gents. I have plenty to do to that beast. Twin Turbo on a 5000lbs SUV. Porsche has some crazy engineers!


----------



## AKA Pabs

Welcome back.


----------



## Titanium Htail

Yo Junkman my friend been sending new detailers to you for the last 12 years, good on you dude. Are you still #junkman2000

John Tht..&#55356;&#56812;&#55356;&#56807;


----------



## Junkman2008

Titanium Htail said:


> Yo Junkman my friend been sending new detailers to you for the last 12 years, good on you dude. Are you still #junkman2000
> 
> John Tht..����


Still Junkman2000 on Youtube. I combined my 5-part video series into 1-video with the original annotations that it had before Youtube killed annotations so now, it's even more clearer for the novice detailer. I fixed the links on this forum so it is posted here for everyone who still sends people that way. That's my most popular upload to date with over a million views.


----------



## muzzer

Junkman2008 said:


> Still Junkman2000 on Youtube. I combined my 5-part video series into 1-video with the original annotations that it had before Youtube killed annotations so now, it's even more clearer for the novice detailer. I fixed the links on this forum so it is posted here for everyone who still sends people that way. That's my most popular upload to date with over a million views.


It's a fair part of how i learned to machine polish, along with Dave KG's guide on here :thumb:


----------



## bluechimp

Welcome back and massive congratulations :thumb:


----------



## chongo

Junkman2008 said:


> Yea, I know. Among a few other things, I got married. There went all my free time.


Nice to see you back :thumb::thumb:

Congratulations on getting married


----------



## cptzippy

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Junkman2008

Thanks gents. My wife is going to allow me to come out and play but she will probably want a DNA test from everyone. :lol::lol:


----------



## Starbuck88

Hey Junkman,

Congratulations on the marriage! 

You were my first videos I ever watched for machine polishing. Glad to see you back!


----------



## Junkman2008

Starbuck88 said:


> Hey Junkman,
> 
> Congratulations on the marriage!
> 
> You were my first videos I ever watched for machine polishing. Glad to see you back!


Wait until you see what goodies I have to deal with on the front of this car. It's going to be good.


----------



## scooobydont

Fantastic to see you back. Like others, your videos were the first I ever watched and it was this place that put me on to them. Invaluable advice for me to get on the detailing ladder (or down the hell hole depending on you point of view).


----------



## Junkman2008

scooobydont said:


> ... Invaluable advice for me to get on the detailing ladder (or down the hell hole depending on you point of view).


I think you nailed it with the hell hole comment! :lol:


----------



## Junkman2008

Okay folks, Project Cayenne lives on.

In this video, I show the secret potion that I used to get all that years old adhesive that was left on the Cayenne when someone removed the clear bra. As you will see, this product makes child's play out of removing old, dried up adhesive. This is a professional grade product and when you see how easily it works, you will want to ad a bottle to your detailing arsenal.


----------



## Junkman2008

*Project Cayenne: Junkman's Leather Interior Detailing Video*

In this video, I release some of my tricks and VERY important information concerning the cleaning of leather interiors and more information on my carpet cleaning products.


----------



## Titanium Htail

Hi Junkman, you made it sound in your threads like we could all machine polish with practice and some attention. That was in 2012, what a great job you did for us all. I too now pass in the tips you gave me to others to help them, as we all started at the beginning...

I remember you washing your car inside the garage as it was too cold outside...

Take care, John Tht.


----------



## Junkman2008

I can't believe how much time has passed since those videos. I've seen guys start businesses and everything behind those videos. That's what's great about the internet. The ability to share information and help others. We are living in a cool time. Thanks for watching.


----------



## spursfan

Junkman2008 said:


> I can't believe how much time has passed since those videos. I've seen guys start businesses and everything behind those videos. That's what's great about the internet. The ability to share information and help others. We are living in a cool time. Thanks for watching.


like others on here Junkman, congrats on the marriage:thumb:
just completed 31 years married
on a serious note, carry on with the Videos, I still watch them as they are easy to watch and make perfect sense and it is good to see you back on here:wave:

Kev


----------



## Junkman2008

Thanks Kev. My wife watches over and after me like I'm one of the kids, bless her heart. I keep my birth certificate in my office so that I can remind her of how old I am! :lol:


----------

